# Timex Balance Qtz



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Won one of these off ebay, The first one I have got that actually runs!

As you can see it's an electric powered balance wheel movement to which Timex added a small circut with a qtz "chip" that was designed to correct any inacuracies making the time keeping more accurate.

I've worn it for a day and a half now and it's certainly accurate, I've just checked on the 7pm time pips and it's not lost or gained at all over the past 33 hours!









I think these came out just around the time what we consider a true qtz movement started appearing from the Japanese and Timex marked them as quartz to cash in on the revolution until their own qtz models were ready, I bet the average man in the street didn't know what was inside.

Mind you the staggered sweep action (3 beats a second) is a bit of a give away as it the sound!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great find Paul and as for accuracy thats shit hot


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You'd better hide that from Hawkey PG.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> You'd better hide that from Hawkey PG.


Too right Stan.









Hand it over immediately PG









Didn't know such a thing existed. Does it have a movement number?









Just when I thought I had an example of most balance-wheel electric watches...and I could rest my wallet, another pops ups....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw one of those (or something very similar) in working order on a stall in Leicester market last year, I think the guy wanted a tenner for it









I didn`t get it as I thought it was just an old Timex Quartz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Paul it does have a movement number but I don't know what it is.... yet









Timex did more than one electric movement over the years, you really ought to be looking for an example of each


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great find PG

and a good looking one .... does the bezel rotate?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes John it does, I have another example with a 60 minute bezel.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I found this on Alanwatch.homestead (Alan is the original founder of the Timex forum now run by Knut, I'm sure he won't mind me sharing).

Introduced in 1972.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's an electrical balance watch I recently acquired:










Anyone have any thoughts on repairing one of these movements?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got one of these Paul







.

I bought it thinking it was a nice looking quartz and then couldn't understand why a quartz watch would rattle and behave so erratically. I never took the back off







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> rattle and behave so erratically.


That's what we Timexicans call character Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Here's an electrical balance watch I recently acquired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with it Colin?









I have several watches with this ESA 9150 movement...and some spares

Nivada

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul (Silver Hawk)

Did you get my PM or email ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Foggy,

Apologies, apologies














....got both and now replied


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Whats wrong with it Colin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,

Balance wheel moves when prompted, with second hand following. Clutch attached to the crown works correctly when crown is pulled out. But when my watch guy cleaned up the corrosion and put a 1.55v in (original LM battery was in place when opened, as you might suspect from the condition of the gasket), _nada_. So I'm suspecting an electrical component, though nothing is obviously damaged.

I have not opened my running Model 50 and tried that battery (? type, but prolly not the orginal). This is a *huge* watch and my case back opener won't fit it.

From a review article, I know the original battery for the Dynatron was a 1.35v mercury and the movement draws 12 microamperes, but I'm uncertain of a good modern replacement.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm also prepping a thread on my Electro-Chrons which I also need help with. Just as a warning, you may want to avoid the forum for a while 









Better photos and explanation here:

Model 50 thread


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks to Knut for finding me this service bulletin, it seems there were two qtz balance movements from timex, mine is obviously a model 63 and not the model 62 I posted earlier. This of course means I have to find a working model 62 now!


----------

